# DW Welcome Migliore



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Statement from Migliore
We're extremely proud to announce that Migliore will be joining the forum as a supporting vendor! Migliore has been providing world class car care products made in the USA since 2008. Don Havourd founded Migliore as a talented detailer. He initially aimed at creating a top quality carnauba wax for his personal use that would outperform the best on the market. After experimentation and testing, Migliore Original was born. Don posted his detail work through various channels, including detailing forums. While posting the next few auto details through his detailing channels Don also mentioned his new product. Members were amazed at the result and even offered to purchase the product to try themselves. From there, the snowball effect began. Migliore now has distribution in 14 counties globally and produces 15 unique products.

Migliore has a distinct competitive advantage in offering both premium/luxury waxes and sealants/coatings. Not many in premium/luxury space offer top quality products in both segments. Migliore produces carnauba waxes ranging from $29.99 to $399.99. Additionally, they offer a WOWA(wipe on walk away) sealant, ceramic coatings, as well as other supplemental products. Their new ceramic coating, Strata Coating, is gaining rapport as being of easiest coatings to apply on the market.

Migliore is a company based on quality, not quantity. Each Migliore product is hand poured and inspected for quality, we aim for perfection. As a company, Migliore has no intention of becoming a large, mass distributed, watered down, car care brand. They prefer having a tight knit circle of distributors who have vast knowledge and experience detailing on a concours level. This allows them to interact with our distributors and customers on a one on one level.

Web: www.MiglioreWax.com
Facebook: www.facebook.com/migliorewax
Instagram: www.instagram.com/migliorewax
Twitter: www.twitter.com/migliorewax


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Too bad shipping is only to the us&uk..


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ronwash said:


> Too bad shipping is only to the us&uk..


Im sure they will ship elsewhere :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome along Migliore.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Nice to have another big name supporter...:thumb:


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks, all! We'll be having some real special giveaways and opportunities for DW. Glad to be here!



ronwash said:


> Too bad shipping is only to the us&uk..


We'll be updating that in the coming week. We recently upgraded to a new website. Thanks for the feedback though, keep it coming!


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Welcome aboard Migliore


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Special welcome to DW. Your Strata looks absolutely fantastic


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome migliore


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Special welcome to DW. Your Strata looks absolutely fantastic


+1, sound like a great product. A nice little offer on this would be great!
Great to see you here.:thumb:


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks, all! Keep your eyes peeled for some group-buys and giveaways .

Strata Coating has certainly been our leading product for the last 12 months. It's simply stunning and very easy to use.


----------



## Snelly (May 5, 2013)

Welcome along migliore products look quality


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome :wave: Nice site, great packaging by the looks of it too :thumb: 

Primo- a finish you can almost swim in :lol: I like that.

Btw how is Migliore pronounced? Mig lee or?


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! Pronounced mig - lee- or - ee

Group buy going on now too!


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

rayner said:


> ...
> Btw how is Migliore pronounced? Mig lee or?







If you want a better pronunciation:

http://translate.google.com/#auto/uk/migliore

and hit the button with the speaker.


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

RMM said:


> How to pronounce Migliore (Italian/Italy) - PronounceNames.com - YouTube
> 
> If you want a better pronunciation:
> 
> ...


Almost hard to understand with that thick accent on the YouTube . Thanks!


----------

